# $15,000 budget for 7 speakers and separates



## uaeproz (Jun 6, 2014)

I've posted couple of threads here in forums with my issue with the existing system. 

I have YAMAHA CX-A5000 processor, YAMAHA MX-A5000 amp, 2x YAMAHA SOAVO-1 towers, YAMAHA SOAVO-900C center, 4x YAMAHA SOAVO-900m surrounds, 2x YAMAHA SOAVO-900sw subs. 

After few couple of visits from YAMAHA dealer's technicians, the have decided to offer me a full refund and I have accepted it. So, I'm going to return the system now. 

I just ordered x2 subs from SVS: PB13. 

I'm in the market to buy separates + 7 speakers. My budget for these is $ 15,000

I want a combination that is fully compatible. My main use is 80% movies and 20% music. I have the XLRs and speaker cables though. 

What you guys suggest?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Abdulla,

Perhaps you could start with what you _didn't_ like about the Yamaha system?

cheers


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think with that budget we could come up with a lot of suggestions. As AJ has said, a little more information about what you like, what you don't like, if you have any size requirements (I assume you don't based off of the Yamaha Soavo's). Looks like you already have the subs covered :T


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

+1 with the above suggestions. That's a healthy budget and we defiantly need some more info before making any recommendations. 

Why did you opt for the original components? 
What else did you audition?
What dealers do you have in your area?
How does this system/does this system integrate with a larger house system?
What issues did you have with your last system?

Are you married to 7 speakers and separates?
Have you considered atmos?


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

There are two things that are quite important:

1) Size of the room
2) Listening distance to the front, surround and back speakers.

You have an incredible budget and you can get A LOT of good advice here and maybe even save some money on the way.

Best regards,


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If it were my system I would be getting EMOTIVA seperates and Wisdom Audio speakers.... They have amazing floor standing and In wall products.


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> If it were my system I would be getting EMOTIVA seperates and Wisdom Audio speakers.... They have amazing floor standing and In wall products.


Being in Abu Dhabi, as he is, makes the brand of choice quite important. He will have to choose whatever brands have representation there and I am almost sure that those you mentioned do not have it.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

$15k budget. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh :dizzy: the possibilities!!!!! I think it just moved! lol


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

A thread like this works better when the thread starter participates.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will second the selection of the Emotiva amplifers and they do ship internationally. As for a processor, Emotiva is coming out with their XMC-1 processor, however their last attempt didn't fair so well so I would have to pass on it for the moment. For a processor I would suggest the Marantz AV8801. As for a source (unless you already have one) your will find most in the shack will recommend an Oppo Blu Ray. This is as far as my recommendation can extend.

Speakers are Highly personal, when one person hears bliss another could be hurling chunks in the corner...

Abu Dhabi is a large city, I, and I believe I can speaker for most everyone here highly recommend you go out and listen to what is available and see what you like the most. If when you are done you are at in impasse and can't decide between a few brands perhaps those that have those brand can give their insights.


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

chashint said:


> A thread like this works better when the thread starter participates.


It usually helps, yes


----------



## Aju Abdul Rahman (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Abdullah... U get Klipsch there. Y don't u try Klipsch RF 8, RC 64, RS62, Sub 118 or 115??


----------



## Aju Abdul Rahman (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry .. I meant RF7, it was a typing error.


----------

